# Group Wanted Chat (or better option) D&D roleplaying



## AtrophyAngel (Oct 22, 2006)

Just looking for dedicated gamers who would like to start a great game with me. Hope to have regular play sessions and lots of good times to be had by all.


----------



## Silvercat Moonpaw (Oct 24, 2006)

Anything more you could say?
Game system (and books allowed)
Times/days
Chat system
Misc. setting details and house-rules


----------



## xmanii (Oct 25, 2006)

Try chat.psionics.net and join both #dnd3e and #OpenGaming
May also want to check the psionics.net forums


----------



## Lokishadow (Oct 27, 2006)

*Ummm...*

Chat I could do.  Have Skype and MSN Messenger.  Now, If I could get Whiteboard past my Firewall....

Truth be told, I'll play anything, but I prefer either d20 or OWoD.  Available Saturday Afternoon until about 6 am Sunday.  

I would prefer a table-top session, but internet works too.

We might look into Skype...it's VoIP works pretty good.  

Email me:  thaddeus_wyckoff@yahoo.com


----------



## corcio (Nov 7, 2006)

id be in give me some info.


----------



## Forgotten DM (Nov 17, 2006)

I am interested in a "chat" and play idea.

We may be able to accomidate this idea with a forum in our website (look below)

This is a great idea Chat and Play D&D!!


----------



## ChristianW (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm interested in online play, too. I

 have Skype with a webcam up and running, so I'm all set for voice and video. Heck, I even upgraded my broadband connection to ensure better uploads for quality. I've experimented with Screen Monkey from NBOS and I think it'd work great for handling the battle map. 

I've thought about running a few practice battles jsut to get the hang of it on weeknights. I'm in Los Angeles, which is PST.


----------



## Baron_Landau (Dec 4, 2006)

Hm, looks interesting.  I have Skype, but currently no mic/headset since I just moved to the East Coast.  New to the PbP scene and not too experienced with DnD in general, although I'd like to give it a shot.


----------



## Treebore (Dec 15, 2006)

It looks like my Monday and Thursday night slots (8 to 11 PM EST, 6 to 9 PM PST) are coming open. I'm willing to play anything, I only limit what I am willing to DM. So I'll keep an eye on this as well, especially if ChristianW doesn't get anything going with his Skype/video cam game.


----------

